# Preload Google Maps images and maps -> Mobile GMaps!



## soalle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi guys,
I wrote a guide for installing Mobile GMaps on another forum.
I'll paste it here also and I hope it will be of some help for somebody.

Problem:
I have tried Google Maps for Mobile. Gorgeous. Unfortunately requires a connection and there is no possibility so far of saving maps :-(

Solution:
Mobile GMaps. http://www.mgmaps.com
It's a java application that load maps from different providers (yahoo, Windows live, google, ask.com and some others). It has a GUI really similar to Google Maps and it runs smoothly on my tornado (sp5) even if it is a java application. It has some features that Google does not have but it does not have the positioning system without GPS based on radio cell tracking (whereas Google has it).

Here it's the guide. As always I'm not responsible for any loss of data, for any fees you might pay for air data connection and for any alien invasion.
I do suggest to take a look to the step by step guide.

*Quick start*
_Install Application_
1. Install a java virtual machine (j2me) on your smartphone. I used JBed: http://www.winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/Jbed.rar
2. Download the application: http://wap.mgmaps.com/mgmaps-signed.jad and http://wap.mgmaps.com/mgmaps.jad and copy them in the root of the smartphone
3. Install the application (signed) using JBed

_Download the maps_
4. Setup the area of the map you want to download using http://www.mgmaps.com/create/
5. Install gMapMaker on your PC: http://www.mgmaps.com/cache/gMapMaker-setup.exe
6. Download the maps on your PC using gMapMaker and the map file you created in step 4
7. Copy the maps on your smartphone.
8. Setup Mobile GMaps in order to pick up the stored Map ("Settings" -> "Map Browsing", enable "Stored Maps", enter the path to your maps in "Storage Path", enable "Offline mode")

*Step by Step*
1. You need a java virtual machine. I followed this guide
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=339577
You can choose among different j2me http://www.winmobiletech.com/092007MidletB...ityAndMain.html
I ended up on choosing Esmertec Jbed. I had no problem in installing on my smartphone (wm6) on the storage card.
Here it's the link: http://www.winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/Jbed.rar
On the Mobile GMaps website they suggest the one from IBM but you need to register. If you wanna go with IBM's follow this guide: http://www.mgmaps.com/winset/

2. Now you need the actual application. The generic version can be found here: http://wap.mgmaps.com/get.php?version=13&a...submit=Download
Basically you need the jad file (_signed_) and the jar file. Copy both of them with Active sync in the root of your smartphone.

3. Launch Esmertec Jbed. Select "Menu" -> "Install" -> "Local Files". Then select "mgmaps-signed". Follow the installation instruction basically agreeing on everything ;-).
It will ask to launch the Midlet and it will ask for many authorizations for accessing internet. This is the first time the application is running and it is retrieving all the information on the web. Thus, I strongly suggest to have the smartphone connected with activesync on a computer with internet connection. This will avoid the use of GPRS connection.
The application now should correctly running but it does not have any map saved locally yet. Note that the jar and jad files that you have copied on your smartphone can now be removed.

4. To download the map you are interested in go to this website:
http://www.mgmaps.com/create/
Choose the area that you need to pick up (just click on the map to form a polygon). Try not to exaggerate since the more you pick the more you'll have to save on your smartphone. I chose the downtown area of a fairly big canadian city and it took me 13MB for only the map without the satellite images (not bad at the end).
In this website you can choose how many zoom levels you want (given 0 the view of the world and 17 the closest zoom). Level of detail is nothing related to the detail of the map but rather how is gonna be tiled the area you have chosen.
Click "Generate!" and this will create a file containing the coordinates of the area you have chosen.

5. Install "gMapMaker" on your PC in order to download the maps. You can find it here: http://www.mgmaps.com/cache/gMapMaker-setup.exe
For more informations about the installation refer to this: http://forum.mgmaps.com/viewtopic.php?t=1116

6. Launch gMapMaker. Choose the download folder (where your maps will be saved).
Operating mode has to be set to "MGMaps mode, use a .map file".
Pay attention that if you are downloading also satellite images your ip might be temporarily banned by google. In this case use the proxy (see guide linked at step 5).
Click on "Go!" and load the file you have generated in step 4.
The maps now are going to be downloaded.

7. Copy the maps with Active Sync in a folder on your smartphone.

8. Launch again Mobile GMaps. Click on "Menu" (left soft key). Select "Settings" -> "Map Browsing". Enable "Stored Maps".
Choose a folder from "Storage Path". The application will ask again for authorization for reading local files. You should give the authorization and tell him not to ask anymore. Note that if you have not installed from the signed application there is not possibility to tell him to shut up ;-)
You might want also to enable "Offline mode": "the phone will use the internet connection only for searches or GPS tracking, and never for retrieving any map tiles" (read second post here: http://forum.mgmaps.com/viewtopic.php?p=3162 ).
You will be asked to restart the application. Done!!!!

Hope you will enjoy it!!!!

[Damn!!! I hoped the guide would have been shorter!!!]


----------



## Falk (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the guide! I have also been playing around with MGMAPS for a while and got it to work with IBM's J9 decently. Unfortunately it doesn't give highres output for some reason, but GPS is working with that midlet manager. Did you somehow manage to connect a GPS unit with JBED? Mine keeps telling me that no GPS is abailable.


----------



## soalle (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm sorry but I don't have a GPS 
If with highres output you mean QVGA then JBed does the job. It does have only a small problem (as pointed out here: http://www.winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/CompatibilityAndMain.html) _before_ launching the application:

http://www.winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/GmailVoxInvisibleBottom.png


----------



## NguyenHuu (Dec 11, 2007)

how do i uninstall gMapMaker from my PC? there isnt an uninstall option and it isnt located in add/remove programs under control panel.


----------



## Falk (Dec 11, 2007)

@NguyenHuu: You don't need to uninstall it - it never registers anything outside of the folder where you put it and you can just delete all the files to completely get rid of it.

@soalle: I meant 640x480 resolution which JBED does fine, but with IBM's J9 something seems to go wrong as the maps are indeed QVGA. The difference is quite visible and so I hope that I can get it to run in the higher resolution with GPS. QVGA + GPS is second choice as with being able to track your location the program becomes a true lifesaver (I'm in Japan right now and mobile data is expensive as hell for WM devices). ANd thank you for the great overview - I didn't know that page yet. Seems as if there's not much hope for now... Nokia sure shows how midlets should be run with the N95 - shame on MS for not including a decent midlet manager.


----------



## NguyenHuu (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks. That is what I figured and deleted it before you responded, haha. Just to be safe I kept a copy of the install incase I needed to reinstall before I can uninstall again if that caused any problems.

The program itself has great potential, but it requires a good amount of work to map out everything precisely. Even though, I will keep this as a backup for future use. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Falk (Dec 11, 2007)

I usually stick with roughly sketched city maps (zoom level 17) as everything larger above zoom level 16 gets too big anyway. No need to see FAT32 choke with 200.000 files  It would be great if they could find a way to store multiple tiles in larger container files, but it seems to be impossible as the developer stated in a forum post on his page.


----------



## soalle (Dec 11, 2007)

Falk said:


> @soalle: I meant 640x480 resolution which JBED does fine, but with IBM's J9 something seems to go wrong as the maps are indeed QVGA.

Click to collapse



Does JBed work for GPS + highres? Have you tried it?


----------



## dourediff (Dec 17, 2007)

does it work on ppc phones? i have xda orbit [ htc p3300 ] with inbuilt gps receiver and it always throws no gps error.

does anyone know how to overcome this issue?

i am having my device running on WM6.

thanks


----------



## soalle (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't have a ppc with GPS so I cannot really help you sorry... try to look for the answer on the forum of mobilegmaps...


----------



## graztd (Dec 18, 2007)

so with this do you need GPS ? 

or have i been reading it all wrong ?


----------



## soalle (Jan 5, 2008)

sorry for the late reply... i have been in vacations for a while ;-)

So no need of GPS, but clearly it won't give you your position ;-) Obviously you can still use it for browsing maps.


----------



## gandotratushar (Jan 16, 2008)

didnt work for me


----------



## gandotratushar (Jan 16, 2008)

it doesnt even detects my gps (


----------



## kailashnj (May 9, 2008)

*MGMAps and Internal GPS*

Hi,

My internal gps does not work with MGMAPS. Is there any workaround to the same. I have a HTC P3300 with Windows mobile 6 and internal GPS. It works on COM4 port Kindly help 

Regards,
Kailash


----------



## samy.3660 (May 10, 2008)

Do we have to copy cache folder in a memory card. My cache folder is now 980 mb size on disk and it contains 242946 files and 701 folders


----------



## dagurasu (May 31, 2008)

This worked for me.. I tried it several months ago.  However, it seems the maps get saves in SOOO many small files that the file nodes take up much more space  than the actual data.  Storing the whole US at any reasonable zoom level is impossible on my 6Gb card, and would take forever to download anyway.


----------



## dakiro (Jun 1, 2008)

*gmap*

this is seriously very very good. Just love it.

I have just done some testing with googlemaps and yahoo.
This application is very good indeed, it works very well, it is also rather fast.
You can also spare a lot of money on traffic with it.

Thank you very much


----------



## jb0o (Jun 3, 2008)

I have downloaded the Maps perfectly fine and have everything sorted out but I just cant get the actual application installed.

I have downloaded both of the Jar and Jad files, and I am attempting to run the Signed-Jar file however when I get so far through the installation on my XDA Orbit it comes to the error message: "File Error ???".

Is there any way of getting by this?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## mikatravels (Jun 19, 2008)

A solution for the internal GPS issue (For example P3300) which couldn't be used with mgmaps has been made. Found it out yesterday. You can find it on the mgmaps forum at   http://forum.mgmaps.com/viewtopic.php?t=1829&highlight=p3300 .tried it out on my P3300 and works as a charm!


----------



## Alpha Crow (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, I got everything to install, but when I open the "settings>browse maps", I check "stored maps", and the storage path stays blank.  I've tried manually entering in the path, but it will beep and say "filesystem storage is not supported on this phone".

It will auto-uncheck the "stored maps".

Any ideas?  I've loaded google maps on to there.

Thanks


----------



## nick_02 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Still GPS-Not Found Problem*

Hi, 

can anyone support me with information about my issue, please?
Running GMaps on HTC Touch 3g (Jade) with preinstalled jbed. 
Even GPSPort is installed and seems to be configured correctly (Com4 Output to 20175) but internal GPS is'nt recognized. 

Any Idea?

D.


----------



## peeweegary (Feb 21, 2009)

Time to revive this thread..

So when i try to install the mgmaps_signed...i agree to all statements but when it actually trys to install, it says it cannot find mobile GMaps cannot be found in local install folder.

anyone no how to fix this problem..
i have the mgmaps_signed jad, mgmaps jad and the mgmaps jar files in the root of the device


----------



## frogmann (Feb 22, 2009)

hmm...didnt work for me....i'll play with it more over the weekends..


----------



## ramersonw (Feb 22, 2009)

peeweegary said:


> Time to revive this thread..
> 
> So when i try to install the mgmaps_signed...i agree to all statements but when it actually trys to install, it says it cannot find mobile GMaps cannot be found in local install folder.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You must be connected to internet to finish installation.


----------



## peeweegary (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^yea i've tried it through active sync and wi fi...both arent working it seems

EDIT: i got it to work now by directly downloading the jad file from my phones internet browser...

Now after specifying read stored maps, the screen just goes blank...

What going wrong? 

Thanks


----------



## afarirduk (Aug 12, 2009)

*filestorage system is not supported on this phone*

I need map support but have a rather slow and an expensive GPRS network. So, I installed Mobile GMaps as brilliantly explained above up to copying the maps I need on the SD card. Unfortunately when trying to enable “stored map” (step 8) it says “filestorage system is not supported on this phone” . I successively installed version 1.28, 1.3 and 1.42…all the same…
Besides: a/when selecting the map type, “GoogleMap” is said not available and b/ it connects only through GPRS (or I have’nt found the way to force WiFi). Disappointed I am…

Topaz100
ROM TESS_V1.8.1 wwe
Radio 4.47.25.13


----------



## sagarsharma007 (Oct 17, 2009)

hmmm. gr8. but when i select "stored Maps" on my Touch diamond 2, it gives an error message saying "filestorage system is not supported on this phone". pls help


----------



## HnAw (Dec 6, 2009)

almost perfect, but the joystick mode only works left and right  keys, up and down keys are setting only for zomm in and out always, in tmobile dash


----------



## nathanpc (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations for this very nice guide! 
All worked for me.


----------



## akshay2000 (Dec 13, 2009)

But dude,
How do I stop it asking me permissions for reading local data? Will you please explain with some more details?


----------



## techspy (Dec 14, 2009)

I am havng this problem as well. Can someone please tell me how to get this to run without it asking for read access to user data like 20 times for eachzoom, pan etc? It seems that if I install the signed version is doesn't ask but I can't select the cashe location. If I use the insigned it asks for access all the time.


----------



## akshay2000 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Resolved!*

Hey, I solved it myself. Just use attached .jar and J bed. (not attached. You can find it by simply searching this site.) Both the problems are solved.


----------



## techspy (Dec 14, 2009)

This still causes the same problem for me. When I use your files, I do not have access to the memory card to point to the cached map files. What java midlet manager are you using?


----------



## akshay2000 (Dec 15, 2009)

I think its your J2ME interfacee problem. For me, when I use J-Blend, I don't have access. But, Essmertec J-Bed provides it. Try it out. Try using other apps like that of IBM's.


----------



## techspy (Dec 15, 2009)

I tried Essmertec but when the program launches I get a blank white screen. I know the app is still running as I can pull up menu's etc with hotkeys. I am going to try a new rom and see what happens.


----------



## franklinmall (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is a point by point comparison of key features for Google mobile maps and other mapping services: http://www.telenav.com/about/maps-vs-navigation/


----------



## creepinshadow (Jan 24, 2010)

so would this also work for android phones like the nexus one?

I mean it's just a java app, platform independent right?

has anyone done this on their android phone?


----------



## megreddy (Mar 23, 2010)

omg this worked perfectly!  you seriously rock.


----------



## Sumanth M V (May 8, 2010)

*Error-filesystem storage is not supported on this phone*

Thanks for the very clear tutorial. I have downloaded the maps, installed the application(signed) using JBlend, copied files to storage card. But when I select offline mode and try to give map location, I am getting error 'filesystem storage is not supported on this phone'  . Please help. This application looks very very useful.


----------



## faizan.akram (Jun 18, 2010)

*error with install*

i tried all the files (signed and unsigned) when isntalling but still get the "filesystem error (???)". Any fix for this error. trying to install on htc tilt 2, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## p12345678907 (May 1, 2011)

*JAVA emulator Support internal GPS + storage*

Hello all, I came across JAVA emulator that supports internal GPS and file system storage. Its from Sun microsystem called JavaFx (-javafx.com/downloads/all.jsp) can be found here. 

A single .cab (- javafx.com/downloads/mobile/javafx_mobile1.2_windows.zip) installation opens door to java platform for win mo platform. I have installed on HTC HD2 works perfectly!

Step by step

1) install SUN_JAVAFX.cab - javafx.com/downloads/mobile/javafx_mobile1.2_windows.zip
- i56.tinypic.com/28ur96g.png

2) Download and install MGMap, try to install signed .jad as unsigned app keeps throwing annoying local access popup message. After installation of JavaFx if default java program is javafx then doubleclick on MGMap-signed.jad to install program. If default program assigned is JBlend then manually install app through Javafx.
Installed app within JavaFx - i55.tinypic.com/zkpht5.png 

2.1) For manual install go to Menu> New Application> From Storage type "file:/Storage Card/mgmaps-signed.jad" with out quotes. "Storage Card" is case sensitive (took me a while to figure it out)

3) With App installed open app withn Javafx and setup offline maps path and GPS device
For GPS goto Menu >GPS >Select Device> Internal Then Save settings

For offline storage goto Menu>Map Browsing>Menu>Browse> Storage Card>..StoredMap_Folder OR type in storage path. Dont forget to check Storage Maps/Ofline Mode boxes

GPS setup - i53.tinypic.com/2645505.png

Storage Path - i56.tinypic.com/30if4b5.png


4) To avoid local storage access/network access pop up exit app within Javafx select Mobile Gmaps(hold and slide finger) Menu>Set Permissions 
For stored map change "Read User Data Access" as you would like
For GPS data change"Obtain Current Location"

Permissions - i52.tinypic.com/2vl2l5f.png

Working App with GPS - i51.tinypic.com/2wegpx3.png

View the images separately not allowed yet for being new to forum..OR some senior member can repost to same thread


----------



## Nubzori (May 1, 2011)

This is awesome!!!


----------

